# Failed to build wpa_supplicant，setools cause errors

## ligang

hi，I have just update my portage，then emerge wpa_supplicant which depends on setools-3.3.7-rc3

but there are compiltion error on settools，the errors look like：

apol_wrap.c：3513 error conflicting types for 'apol_vector_get_size'

../../../libapol/include/apol/vector.h previous declaration of apol_vector_get_size was here

Does anyone know how to fix it?thanks

----------

## ligang

i try to emerge setools which use flag python. but again, i got the same errors.

without python use flag, the setools can be installed successfully.

the build errors:

make  all-am

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/setools-3.3.7-r3/work/setools-3.3.7/libapol/swig/python-2.7'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 -shared -o _apol.so.4.3 apol_wrap.c -fno-strict-aliasing   -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -I../../../libqpol/include -I../../.. -fpic -I../../../libapol/include -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I/usr/include/python2.7 ../../../libapol/src/libapol.so ../../../libqpol/src/libqpol.so -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,-soname,_apol.so.4

apol_wrap.c:3513:19: error: conflicting types for 'apol_vector_get_size'

../../../libapol/include/apol/vector.h:166:16: note: previous declaration of 'apol_vector_get_size' was here

apol_wrap.c:3523:19: error: conflicting types for 'apol_vector_get_capacity'

../../../libapol/include/apol/vector.h:178:16: note: previous declaration of 'apol_vector_get_capacity' was here

apol_wrap.c:3536:18: error: conflicting types for 'apol_vector_get_element'

../../../libapol/include/apol/vector.h:189:15: note: previous declaration of 'apol_vector_get_element' was here

apol_wrap.c:3539:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_vector_append'

../../../libapol/include/apol/vector.h:224:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_vector_append' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_vector_append':

apol_wrap.c:3541:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:3548:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_vector_append_unique'

../../../libapol/include/apol/vector.h:246:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_vector_append_unique' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_vector_append_unique':

apol_wrap.c:3550:3: error: too many arguments to function 'apol_vector_append_unique'

apol_wrap.c:3548:17: note: declared here

apol_wrap.c:3550:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:3557:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_vector_cat'

../../../libapol/include/apol/vector.h:257:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_vector_cat' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_vector_cat':

apol_wrap.c:3559:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:3566:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_vector_remove'

../../../libapol/include/apol/vector.h:269:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_vector_remove' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_vector_remove':

apol_wrap.c:3568:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:3575:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_vector_sort'

../../../libapol/include/apol/vector.h:311:14: note: previous declaration of 'apol_vector_sort' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_vector_sort':

apol_wrap.c:3576:3: error: too many arguments to function 'apol_vector_sort'

apol_wrap.c:3575:17: note: declared here

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:3578:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_vector_sort_uniquify'

../../../libapol/include/apol/vector.h:329:14: note: previous declaration of 'apol_vector_sort_uniquify' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_vector_sort_uniquify':

apol_wrap.c:3579:3: error: too many arguments to function 'apol_vector_sort_uniquify'

apol_wrap.c:3578:17: note: declared here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_string_vector_append':

apol_wrap.c:3605:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_string_vector_append_unique':

apol_wrap.c:3615:3: error: too many arguments to function 'apol_vector_append_unique'

apol_wrap.c:3548:17: note: declared here

apol_wrap.c:3615:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_string_vector_cat':

apol_wrap.c:3624:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_string_vector_remove':

apol_wrap.c:3634:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_string_vector_sort':

apol_wrap.c:3643:3: error: too many arguments to function 'apol_vector_sort'

apol_wrap.c:3575:17: note: declared here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_string_vector_sort_uniquify':

apol_wrap.c:3646:3: error: too many arguments to function 'apol_vector_sort_uniquify'

apol_wrap.c:3578:17: note: declared here

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:3648:36: error: conflicting types for 'apol_policy_path_get_type'

../../../libapol/include/apol/policy-path.h:128:33: note: previous declaration of 'apol_policy_path_get_type' was here

apol_wrap.c:3651:24: error: conflicting types for 'apol_policy_path_get_primary'

../../../libapol/include/apol/policy-path.h:140:21: note: previous declaration of 'apol_policy_path_get_primary' was here

apol_wrap.c:3654:40: error: conflicting types for 'apol_policy_path_get_modules'

../../../libapol/include/apol/policy-path.h:152:30: note: previous declaration of 'apol_policy_path_get_modules' was here

apol_wrap.c:3657:18: error: conflicting types for 'apol_policy_path_to_string'

../../../libapol/include/apol/policy-path.h:178:15: note: previous declaration of 'apol_policy_path_to_string' was here

apol_wrap.c:3668:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_policy_path_to_file'

../../../libapol/include/apol/policy-path.h:165:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_policy_path_to_file' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_policy_path_to_file':

apol_wrap.c:3670:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:3677:16: error: conflicting types for 'apol_policy_get_policy_type'

../../../libapol/include/apol/policy.h:91:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_policy_get_policy_type' was here

apol_wrap.c:3680:27: error: conflicting types for 'apol_policy_get_qpol'

../../../libapol/include/apol/policy.h:103:24: note: previous declaration of 'apol_policy_get_qpol' was here

apol_wrap.c:3683:16: error: conflicting types for 'apol_policy_is_mls'

../../../libapol/include/apol/policy.h:112:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_policy_is_mls' was here

apol_wrap.c:3686:18: error: conflicting types for 'apol_policy_get_version_type_mls_str'

../../../libapol/include/apol/policy.h:122:15: note: previous declaration of 'apol_policy_get_version_type_mls_str' was here

apol_wrap.c:3697:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_policy_open_permmap'

../../../libapol/include/apol/perm-map.h:62:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_policy_open_permmap' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_policy_open_permmap':

apol_wrap.c:3699:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:3706:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_policy_save_permmap'

../../../libapol/include/apol/perm-map.h:78:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_policy_save_permmap' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_policy_save_permmap':

apol_wrap.c:3708:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:3735:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_policy_set_permmap'

../../../libapol/include/apol/perm-map.h:125:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_policy_set_permmap' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_policy_set_permmap':

apol_wrap.c:3737:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:3744:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_policy_build_domain_trans_table'

../../../libapol/include/apol/domain-trans-analysis.h:57:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_policy_build_domain_trans_table' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_policy_build_domain_trans_table':

apol_wrap.c:3746:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:3753:17: error: static declaration of 'apol_policy_reset_domain_trans_table' follows non-static declaration

../../../libapol/include/apol/domain-trans-analysis.h:76:14: note: previous declaration of 'apol_policy_reset_domain_trans_table' was here

apol_wrap.c:3766:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_type_query_set_type'

../../../libapol/include/apol/type-query.h:90:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_type_query_set_type' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_type_query_set_type':

apol_wrap.c:3768:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_type_query_set_type' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:3766:17: note: expected 'struct apol_type_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:3768:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_type_query_set_type' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:3766:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_type_query *'

apol_wrap.c:3768:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:3775:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_type_query_set_regex'

../../../libapol/include/apol/type-query.h:103:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_type_query_set_regex' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_type_query_set_regex':

apol_wrap.c:3776:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_type_query_set_regex' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:3775:17: note: expected 'struct apol_type_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:3776:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_type_query_set_regex' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:3775:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_type_query *'

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:3788:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_attr_query_set_attr'

../../../libapol/include/apol/type-query.h:153:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_attr_query_set_attr' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_attr_query_set_attr':

apol_wrap.c:3790:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_attr_query_set_attr' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:3788:17: note: expected 'struct apol_attr_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:3790:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_attr_query_set_attr' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:3788:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_attr_query *'

apol_wrap.c:3790:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:3797:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_attr_query_set_regex'

../../../libapol/include/apol/type-query.h:166:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_attr_query_set_regex' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_attr_query_set_regex':

apol_wrap.c:3798:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_attr_query_set_regex' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:3797:17: note: expected 'struct apol_attr_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:3798:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_attr_query_set_regex' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:3797:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_attr_query *'

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:3810:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_role_query_set_role'

../../../libapol/include/apol/role-query.h:86:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_role_query_set_role' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_role_query_set_role':

apol_wrap.c:3812:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_role_query_set_role' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:3810:17: note: expected 'struct apol_role_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:3812:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_role_query_set_role' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:3810:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_role_query *'

apol_wrap.c:3812:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:3819:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_role_query_set_type'

../../../libapol/include/apol/role-query.h:99:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_role_query_set_type' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_role_query_set_type':

apol_wrap.c:3821:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_role_query_set_type' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:3819:17: note: expected 'struct apol_role_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:3821:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_role_query_set_type' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:3819:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_role_query *'

apol_wrap.c:3821:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:3828:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_role_query_set_regex'

../../../libapol/include/apol/role-query.h:111:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_role_query_set_regex' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_role_query_set_regex':

apol_wrap.c:3829:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_role_query_set_regex' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:3828:17: note: expected 'struct apol_role_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:3829:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_role_query_set_regex' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:3828:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_role_query *'

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:3841:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_class_query_set_class'

../../../libapol/include/apol/class-perm-query.h:90:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_class_query_set_class' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_class_query_set_class':

apol_wrap.c:3843:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_class_query_set_class' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:3841:17: note: expected 'struct apol_class_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:3843:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_class_query_set_class' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:3841:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_class_query *'

apol_wrap.c:3843:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:3850:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_class_query_set_common'

../../../libapol/include/apol/class-perm-query.h:105:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_class_query_set_common' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_class_query_set_common':

apol_wrap.c:3852:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_class_query_set_common' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:3850:17: note: expected 'struct apol_class_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:3852:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_class_query_set_common' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:3850:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_class_query *'

apol_wrap.c:3852:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:3859:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_class_query_set_regex'

../../../libapol/include/apol/class-perm-query.h:118:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_class_query_set_regex' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_class_query_set_regex':

apol_wrap.c:3860:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_class_query_set_regex' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:3859:17: note: expected 'struct apol_class_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:3860:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_class_query_set_regex' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:3859:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_class_query *'

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:3872:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_common_query_set_common'

../../../libapol/include/apol/class-perm-query.h:168:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_common_query_set_common' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_common_query_set_common':

apol_wrap.c:3874:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_common_query_set_common' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:3872:17: note: expected 'struct apol_common_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:3874:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_common_query_set_common' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:3872:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_common_query *'

apol_wrap.c:3874:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:3881:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_common_query_set_regex'

../../../libapol/include/apol/class-perm-query.h:181:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_common_query_set_regex' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_common_query_set_regex':

apol_wrap.c:3882:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_common_query_set_regex' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:3881:17: note: expected 'struct apol_common_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:3882:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_common_query_set_regex' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:3881:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_common_query *'

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:3894:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_perm_query_set_perm'

../../../libapol/include/apol/class-perm-query.h:236:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_perm_query_set_perm' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_perm_query_set_perm':

apol_wrap.c:3896:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_perm_query_set_perm' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:3894:17: note: expected 'struct apol_perm_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:3896:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_perm_query_set_perm' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:3894:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_perm_query *'

apol_wrap.c:3896:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:3903:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_perm_query_set_regex'

../../../libapol/include/apol/class-perm-query.h:249:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_perm_query_set_regex' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_perm_query_set_regex':

apol_wrap.c:3904:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_perm_query_set_regex' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:3903:17: note: expected 'struct apol_perm_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:3904:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_perm_query_set_regex' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:3903:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_perm_query *'

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:3916:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_bool_query_set_bool'

../../../libapol/include/apol/bool-query.h:86:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_bool_query_set_bool' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_bool_query_set_bool':

apol_wrap.c:3918:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_bool_query_set_bool' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:3916:17: note: expected 'struct apol_bool_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:3918:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_bool_query_set_bool' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:3916:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_bool_query *'

apol_wrap.c:3918:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:3925:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_bool_query_set_regex'

../../../libapol/include/apol/bool-query.h:99:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_bool_query_set_regex' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_bool_query_set_regex':

apol_wrap.c:3926:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_bool_query_set_regex' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:3925:17: note: expected 'struct apol_bool_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:3926:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_bool_query_set_regex' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:3925:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_bool_query *'

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:3928:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_mls_level_set_sens'

../../../libapol/include/apol/mls_level.h:147:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_mls_level_set_sens' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_mls_level_set_sens':

apol_wrap.c:3930:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_mls_level_set_sens' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:3928:17: note: expected 'struct apol_mls_level *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:3930:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_mls_level_set_sens' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:3928:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_mls_level *'

apol_wrap.c:3930:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:3937:24: error: conflicting types for 'apol_mls_level_get_sens'

../../../libapol/include/apol/mls_level.h:157:21: note: previous declaration of 'apol_mls_level_get_sens' was here

apol_wrap.c:3940:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_mls_level_append_cats'

../../../libapol/include/apol/mls_level.h:169:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_mls_level_append_cats' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_mls_level_append_cats':

apol_wrap.c:3942:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_mls_level_append_cats' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:3940:17: note: expected 'struct apol_mls_level *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:3942:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_mls_level_append_cats' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:3940:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_mls_level *'

apol_wrap.c:3942:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:3949:40: error: conflicting types for 'apol_mls_level_get_cats'

../../../libapol/include/apol/mls_level.h:181:30: note: previous declaration of 'apol_mls_level_get_cats' was here

apol_wrap.c:3952:16: error: conflicting types for 'apol_mls_level_validate'

../../../libapol/include/apol/mls_level.h:214:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_mls_level_validate' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_mls_level_validate':

apol_wrap.c:3955:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_mls_level_validate' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:3952:16: note: expected 'struct apol_mls_level *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:3955:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_mls_level_validate' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:3952:16: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_mls_level *'

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:3963:18: error: conflicting types for 'apol_mls_level_render'

../../../libapol/include/apol/mls_level.h:227:15: note: previous declaration of 'apol_mls_level_render' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_mls_level_render':

apol_wrap.c:3966:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_mls_level_render' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:3963:18: note: expected 'struct apol_mls_level *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:3966:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_mls_level_render' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:3963:18: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_mls_level *'

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:3974:16: error: conflicting types for 'apol_mls_level_convert'

../../../libapol/include/apol/mls_level.h:242:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_mls_level_convert' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_mls_level_convert':

apol_wrap.c:3977:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_mls_level_convert' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:3974:16: note: expected 'struct apol_mls_level *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:3977:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_mls_level_convert' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:3974:16: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_mls_level *'

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:3985:16: error: conflicting types for 'apol_mls_level_is_literal'

../../../libapol/include/apol/mls_level.h:255:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_mls_level_is_literal' was here

apol_wrap.c:4001:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_mls_range_set_low'

../../../libapol/include/apol/mls_range.h:135:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_mls_range_set_low' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_mls_range_set_low':

apol_wrap.c:4003:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_mls_range_set_low' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4001:17: note: expected 'struct apol_mls_range *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4003:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_mls_range_set_low' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4001:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_mls_range *'

apol_wrap.c:4003:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4010:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_mls_range_set_high'

../../../libapol/include/apol/mls_range.h:149:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_mls_range_set_high' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_mls_range_set_high':

apol_wrap.c:4012:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_mls_range_set_high' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4010:17: note: expected 'struct apol_mls_range *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4012:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_mls_range_set_high' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4010:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_mls_range *'

apol_wrap.c:4012:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4019:36: error: conflicting types for 'apol_mls_range_get_low'

../../../libapol/include/apol/mls_range.h:159:33: note: previous declaration of 'apol_mls_range_get_low' was here

apol_wrap.c:4022:36: error: conflicting types for 'apol_mls_range_get_high'

../../../libapol/include/apol/mls_range.h:169:33: note: previous declaration of 'apol_mls_range_get_high' was here

apol_wrap.c:4025:18: error: conflicting types for 'apol_mls_range_render'

../../../libapol/include/apol/mls_range.h:241:15: note: previous declaration of 'apol_mls_range_render' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_mls_range_render':

apol_wrap.c:4028:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_mls_range_render' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4025:18: note: expected 'struct apol_mls_range *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4028:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_mls_range_render' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4025:18: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_mls_range *'

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4036:27: error: conflicting types for 'apol_mls_range_get_levels'

../../../libapol/include/apol/mls_range.h:227:24: note: previous declaration of 'apol_mls_range_get_levels' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_mls_range_get_levels':

apol_wrap.c:4039:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_mls_range_get_levels' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4036:27: note: expected 'struct apol_mls_range *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4039:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_mls_range_get_levels' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4036:27: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_mls_range *'

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4047:16: error: conflicting types for 'apol_mls_range_validate'

../../../libapol/include/apol/mls_range.h:214:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_mls_range_validate' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_mls_range_validate':

apol_wrap.c:4048:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_mls_range_validate' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4047:16: note: expected 'struct apol_mls_range *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4048:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_mls_range_validate' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4047:16: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_mls_range *'

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4057:16: error: conflicting types for 'apol_mls_range_is_literal'

../../../libapol/include/apol/mls_range.h:264:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_mls_range_is_literal' was here

apol_wrap.c:4068:16: error: conflicting types for 'apol_mls_range_convert'

../../../libapol/include/apol/mls_range.h:253:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_mls_range_convert' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_mls_range_convert':

apol_wrap.c:4071:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_mls_range_convert' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4068:16: note: expected 'struct apol_mls_range *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4071:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_mls_range_convert' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4068:16: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_mls_range *'

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4094:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_level_query_set_sens'

../../../libapol/include/apol/mls-query.h:126:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_level_query_set_sens' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_level_query_set_sens':

apol_wrap.c:4096:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_level_query_set_sens' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4094:17: note: expected 'struct apol_level_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4096:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_level_query_set_sens' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4094:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_level_query *'

apol_wrap.c:4096:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4103:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_level_query_set_cat'

../../../libapol/include/apol/mls-query.h:140:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_level_query_set_cat' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_level_query_set_cat':

apol_wrap.c:4105:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_level_query_set_cat' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4103:17: note: expected 'struct apol_level_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4105:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_level_query_set_cat' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4103:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_level_query *'

apol_wrap.c:4105:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4112:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_level_query_set_regex'

../../../libapol/include/apol/mls-query.h:154:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_level_query_set_regex' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_level_query_set_regex':

apol_wrap.c:4113:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_level_query_set_regex' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4112:17: note: expected 'struct apol_level_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4113:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_level_query_set_regex' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4112:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_level_query *'

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4125:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_cat_query_set_cat'

../../../libapol/include/apol/mls-query.h:208:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_cat_query_set_cat' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_cat_query_set_cat':

apol_wrap.c:4127:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_cat_query_set_cat' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4125:17: note: expected 'struct apol_cat_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4127:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_cat_query_set_cat' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4125:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_cat_query *'

apol_wrap.c:4127:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4134:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_cat_query_set_regex'

../../../libapol/include/apol/mls-query.h:222:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_cat_query_set_regex' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_cat_query_set_regex':

apol_wrap.c:4135:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_cat_query_set_regex' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4134:17: note: expected 'struct apol_cat_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4135:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_cat_query_set_regex' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4134:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_cat_query *'

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4147:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_user_query_set_user'

../../../libapol/include/apol/user-query.h:87:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_user_query_set_user' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_user_query_set_user':

apol_wrap.c:4149:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_user_query_set_user' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4147:17: note: expected 'struct apol_user_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4149:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_user_query_set_user' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4147:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_user_query *'

apol_wrap.c:4149:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4156:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_user_query_set_role'

../../../libapol/include/apol/user-query.h:100:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_user_query_set_role' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_user_query_set_role':

apol_wrap.c:4158:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_user_query_set_role' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4156:17: note: expected 'struct apol_user_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4158:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_user_query_set_role' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4156:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_user_query *'

apol_wrap.c:4158:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4165:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_user_query_set_default_level'

../../../libapol/include/apol/user-query.h:114:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_user_query_set_default_level' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_user_query_set_default_level':

apol_wrap.c:4167:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_user_query_set_default_level' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4165:17: note: expected 'struct apol_user_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4167:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_user_query_set_default_level' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4165:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_user_query *'

apol_wrap.c:4167:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4174:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_user_query_set_range'

../../../libapol/include/apol/user-query.h:131:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_user_query_set_range' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_user_query_set_range':

apol_wrap.c:4176:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_user_query_set_range' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4174:17: note: expected 'struct apol_user_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4176:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_user_query_set_range' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4174:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_user_query *'

apol_wrap.c:4176:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4183:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_user_query_set_regex'

../../../libapol/include/apol/user-query.h:144:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_user_query_set_regex' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_user_query_set_regex':

apol_wrap.c:4184:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_user_query_set_regex' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4183:17: note: expected 'struct apol_user_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4184:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_user_query_set_regex' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4183:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_user_query *'

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4186:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_context_set_user'

../../../libapol/include/apol/context-query.h:98:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_context_set_user' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_context_set_user':

apol_wrap.c:4188:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_context_set_user' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4186:17: note: expected 'struct apol_context *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4188:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_context_set_user' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4186:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_context *'

apol_wrap.c:4188:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4195:24: error: conflicting types for 'apol_context_get_user'

../../../libapol/include/apol/context-query.h:145:21: note: previous declaration of 'apol_context_get_user' was here

apol_wrap.c:4198:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_context_set_role'

../../../libapol/include/apol/context-query.h:110:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_context_set_role' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_context_set_role':

apol_wrap.c:4200:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_context_set_role' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4198:17: note: expected 'struct apol_context *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4200:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_context_set_role' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4198:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_context *'

apol_wrap.c:4200:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4207:24: error: conflicting types for 'apol_context_get_role'

../../../libapol/include/apol/context-query.h:155:21: note: previous declaration of 'apol_context_get_role' was here

apol_wrap.c:4210:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_context_set_type'

../../../libapol/include/apol/context-query.h:122:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_context_set_type' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_context_set_type':

apol_wrap.c:4212:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_context_set_type' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4210:17: note: expected 'struct apol_context *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4212:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_context_set_type' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4210:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_context *'

apol_wrap.c:4212:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4219:24: error: conflicting types for 'apol_context_get_type'

../../../libapol/include/apol/context-query.h:165:21: note: previous declaration of 'apol_context_get_type' was here

apol_wrap.c:4222:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_context_set_range'

../../../libapol/include/apol/context-query.h:135:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_context_set_range' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_context_set_range':

apol_wrap.c:4224:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_context_set_range' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4222:17: note: expected 'struct apol_context *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4224:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_context_set_range' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4222:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_context *'

apol_wrap.c:4224:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4231:36: error: conflicting types for 'apol_context_get_range'

../../../libapol/include/apol/context-query.h:175:33: note: previous declaration of 'apol_context_get_range' was here

apol_wrap.c:4234:16: error: conflicting types for 'apol_context_validate'

../../../libapol/include/apol/context-query.h:211:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_context_validate' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_context_validate':

apol_wrap.c:4237:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_context_validate' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4234:16: note: expected 'struct apol_context *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4237:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_context_validate' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4234:16: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_context *'

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4245:16: error: conflicting types for 'apol_context_validate_partial'

../../../libapol/include/apol/context-query.h:226:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_context_validate_partial' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_context_validate_partial':

apol_wrap.c:4248:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_context_validate_partial' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4245:16: note: expected 'struct apol_context *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4248:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_context_validate_partial' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4245:16: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_context *'

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4256:18: error: conflicting types for 'apol_context_render'

../../../libapol/include/apol/context-query.h:243:15: note: previous declaration of 'apol_context_render' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_context_render':

apol_wrap.c:4259:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_context_render' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4256:18: note: expected 'struct apol_context *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4259:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_context_render' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4256:18: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_context *'

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4267:16: error: conflicting types for 'apol_context_convert'

../../../libapol/include/apol/context-query.h:255:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_context_convert' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_context_convert':

apol_wrap.c:4270:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_context_convert' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4267:16: note: expected 'struct apol_context *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4270:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_context_convert' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4267:16: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_context *'

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4288:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_constraint_query_set_class'

../../../libapol/include/apol/constraint-query.h:89:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_constraint_query_set_class' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_constraint_query_set_class':

apol_wrap.c:4290:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_constraint_query_set_class' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4288:17: note: expected 'struct apol_constraint_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4290:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_constraint_query_set_class' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4288:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_constraint_query *'

apol_wrap.c:4290:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4297:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_constraint_query_set_perm'

../../../libapol/include/apol/constraint-query.h:103:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_constraint_query_set_perm' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_constraint_query_set_perm':

apol_wrap.c:4299:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_constraint_query_set_perm' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4297:17: note: expected 'struct apol_constraint_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4299:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_constraint_query_set_perm' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4297:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_constraint_query *'

apol_wrap.c:4299:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4306:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_constraint_query_set_regex'

../../../libapol/include/apol/constraint-query.h:116:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_constraint_query_set_regex' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_constraint_query_set_regex':

apol_wrap.c:4307:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_constraint_query_set_regex' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4306:17: note: expected 'struct apol_constraint_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4307:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_constraint_query_set_regex' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4306:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_constraint_query *'

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4319:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_validatetrans_query_set_class'

../../../libapol/include/apol/constraint-query.h:169:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_validatetrans_query_set_class' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_validatetrans_query_set_class':

apol_wrap.c:4321:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_validatetrans_query_set_class' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4319:17: note: expected 'struct apol_validatetrans_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4321:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_validatetrans_query_set_class' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4319:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_validatetrans_query *'

apol_wrap.c:4321:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4328:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_validatetrans_query_set_regex'

../../../libapol/include/apol/constraint-query.h:182:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_validatetrans_query_set_regex' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_validatetrans_query_set_regex':

apol_wrap.c:4329:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_validatetrans_query_set_regex' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4328:17: note: expected 'struct apol_validatetrans_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4329:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_validatetrans_query_set_regex' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4328:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_validatetrans_query *'

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4341:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_genfscon_query_set_filesystem'

../../../libapol/include/apol/fscon-query.h:91:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_genfscon_query_set_filesystem' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_genfscon_query_set_filesystem':

apol_wrap.c:4343:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_genfscon_query_set_filesystem' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4341:17: note: expected 'struct apol_genfscon_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4343:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_genfscon_query_set_filesystem' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4341:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_genfscon_query *'

apol_wrap.c:4343:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4350:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_genfscon_query_set_path'

../../../libapol/include/apol/fscon-query.h:105:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_genfscon_query_set_path' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_genfscon_query_set_path':

apol_wrap.c:4352:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_genfscon_query_set_path' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4350:17: note: expected 'struct apol_genfscon_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4352:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_genfscon_query_set_path' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4350:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_genfscon_query *'

apol_wrap.c:4352:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4359:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_genfscon_query_set_objclass'

../../../libapol/include/apol/fscon-query.h:119:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_genfscon_query_set_objclass' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_genfscon_query_set_objclass':

apol_wrap.c:4361:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_genfscon_query_set_objclass' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4359:17: note: expected 'struct apol_genfscon_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4361:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_genfscon_query_set_objclass' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4359:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_genfscon_query *'

apol_wrap.c:4361:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4368:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_genfscon_query_set_context'

../../../libapol/include/apol/fscon-query.h:136:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_genfscon_query_set_context' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_genfscon_query_set_context':

apol_wrap.c:4369:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_genfscon_query_set_context' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4368:17: note: expected 'struct apol_genfscon_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4369:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_genfscon_query_set_context' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4368:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_genfscon_query *'

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4381:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_fs_use_query_set_filesystem'

../../../libapol/include/apol/fscon-query.h:198:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_fs_use_query_set_filesystem' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_fs_use_query_set_filesystem':

apol_wrap.c:4383:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_fs_use_query_set_filesystem' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4381:17: note: expected 'struct apol_fs_use_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4383:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_fs_use_query_set_filesystem' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4381:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_fs_use_query *'

apol_wrap.c:4383:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4390:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_fs_use_query_set_behavior'

../../../libapol/include/apol/fscon-query.h:212:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_fs_use_query_set_behavior' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_fs_use_query_set_behavior':

apol_wrap.c:4392:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_fs_use_query_set_behavior' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4390:17: note: expected 'struct apol_fs_use_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4392:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_fs_use_query_set_behavior' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4390:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_fs_use_query *'

apol_wrap.c:4392:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4399:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_fs_use_query_set_context'

../../../libapol/include/apol/fscon-query.h:231:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_fs_use_query_set_context' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_fs_use_query_set_context':

apol_wrap.c:4400:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_fs_use_query_set_context' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4399:17: note: expected 'struct apol_fs_use_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4400:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_fs_use_query_set_context' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4399:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_fs_use_query *'

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4412:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_isid_query_set_name'

../../../libapol/include/apol/isid-query.h:87:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_isid_query_set_name' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_isid_query_set_name':

apol_wrap.c:4414:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_isid_query_set_name' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4412:17: note: expected 'struct apol_isid_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4414:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_isid_query_set_name' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4412:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_isid_query *'

apol_wrap.c:4414:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4421:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_isid_query_set_context'

../../../libapol/include/apol/isid-query.h:104:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_isid_query_set_context' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_isid_query_set_context':

apol_wrap.c:4422:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_isid_query_set_context' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4421:17: note: expected 'struct apol_isid_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4422:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_isid_query_set_context' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4421:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_isid_query *'

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4434:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_portcon_query_set_protocol'

../../../libapol/include/apol/netcon-query.h:90:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_portcon_query_set_protocol' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_portcon_query_set_protocol':

apol_wrap.c:4435:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_portcon_query_set_protocol' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4434:17: note: expected 'struct apol_portcon_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4435:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_portcon_query_set_protocol' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4434:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_portcon_query *'

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4437:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_portcon_query_set_low'

../../../libapol/include/apol/netcon-query.h:103:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_portcon_query_set_low' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_portcon_query_set_low':

apol_wrap.c:4438:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_portcon_query_set_low' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4437:17: note: expected 'struct apol_portcon_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4438:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_portcon_query_set_low' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4437:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_portcon_query *'

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4440:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_portcon_query_set_high'

../../../libapol/include/apol/netcon-query.h:116:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_portcon_query_set_high' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_portcon_query_set_high':

apol_wrap.c:4441:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_portcon_query_set_high' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4440:17: note: expected 'struct apol_portcon_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4441:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_portcon_query_set_high' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4440:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_portcon_query *'

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4443:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_portcon_query_set_context'

../../../libapol/include/apol/netcon-query.h:133:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_portcon_query_set_context' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_portcon_query_set_context':

apol_wrap.c:4444:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_portcon_query_set_context' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4443:17: note: expected 'struct apol_portcon_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4444:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_portcon_query_set_context' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4443:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_portcon_query *'

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4456:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_netifcon_query_set_device'

../../../libapol/include/apol/netcon-query.h:195:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_netifcon_query_set_device' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_netifcon_query_set_device':

apol_wrap.c:4458:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_netifcon_query_set_device' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4456:17: note: expected 'struct apol_netifcon_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4458:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_netifcon_query_set_device' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4456:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_netifcon_query *'

apol_wrap.c:4458:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4465:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_netifcon_query_set_if_context'

../../../libapol/include/apol/netcon-query.h:212:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_netifcon_query_set_if_context' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_netifcon_query_set_if_context':

apol_wrap.c:4466:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_netifcon_query_set_if_context' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4465:17: note: expected 'struct apol_netifcon_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4466:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_netifcon_query_set_if_context' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4465:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_netifcon_query *'

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4468:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_netifcon_query_set_msg_context'

../../../libapol/include/apol/netcon-query.h:231:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_netifcon_query_set_msg_context' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_netifcon_query_set_msg_context':

apol_wrap.c:4469:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_netifcon_query_set_msg_context' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4468:17: note: expected 'struct apol_netifcon_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4469:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_netifcon_query_set_msg_context' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4468:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_netifcon_query *'

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4481:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_nodecon_query_set_protocol'

../../../libapol/include/apol/netcon-query.h:295:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_nodecon_query_set_protocol' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_nodecon_query_set_protocol':

apol_wrap.c:4483:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_nodecon_query_set_protocol' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4481:17: note: expected 'struct apol_nodecon_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4483:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_nodecon_query_set_protocol' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4481:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_nodecon_query *'

apol_wrap.c:4483:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4526:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_nodecon_query_set_context'

../../../libapol/include/apol/netcon-query.h:346:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_nodecon_query_set_context' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_nodecon_query_set_context':

apol_wrap.c:4527:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_nodecon_query_set_context' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4526:17: note: expected 'struct apol_nodecon_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4527:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_nodecon_query_set_context' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4526:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_nodecon_query *'

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4549:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_avrule_query_set_rules'

../../../libapol/include/apol/avrule-query.h:105:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_avrule_query_set_rules' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_avrule_query_set_rules':

apol_wrap.c:4550:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_avrule_query_set_rules' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4549:17: note: expected 'struct apol_avrule_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4550:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_avrule_query_set_rules' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4549:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_avrule_query *'

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4552:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_avrule_query_set_source'

../../../libapol/include/apol/avrule-query.h:124:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_avrule_query_set_source' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_avrule_query_set_source':

apol_wrap.c:4554:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_avrule_query_set_source' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4552:17: note: expected 'struct apol_avrule_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4554:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_avrule_query_set_source' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4552:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_avrule_query *'

apol_wrap.c:4554:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4561:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_avrule_query_set_source_component'

../../../libapol/include/apol/avrule-query.h:140:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_avrule_query_set_source_component' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_avrule_query_set_source_component':

apol_wrap.c:4563:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_avrule_query_set_source_component' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4561:17: note: expected 'struct apol_avrule_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:4563:3: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apol_avrule_query_set_source_component' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4561:17: note: expected 'struct apol_policy_t *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_avrule_query *'

apol_wrap.c:4563:3: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

apol_wrap.c: At top level:

apol_wrap.c:4570:17: error: conflicting types for 'apol_avrule_query_set_target'

../../../libapol/include/apol/avrule-query.h:159:13: note: previous declaration of 'apol_avrule_query_set_target' was here

apol_wrap.c: In function 'apol_avrule_query_set_target':

apol_wrap.c:4572:3: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apol_avrule_query_set_target' from incompatible pointer type

apol_wrap.c:4570:17: note: expected 'struct apol_avrule_query *' but argument is of type 'struct apol_policy_t *'

apol_wrap.c:457

----------

## ligang

I just find that i choosed the wrong profile when i install gentoo.

I remembered that I choose the Desktop profile after I change root.

the current profile is selinux which is not what i want. i have to 

change profile  to Desktop..  :Sad: 

----------

